# Get Bluetooth for my Desktop



## stevenson140 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey,

I know this is most likely a stupid question but I was wondering what I need to get bluetooth for my Desktop. So if there is anything can you show me what you would recommend. 

Thanks


----------



## G25r8cer (Dec 5, 2009)

Any cheap usb bluetooth adapter will work

They are super cheap on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-Bluetoo...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563741916e


----------

